# Michigan beginner beekeeper



## kate_stieg (May 2, 2009)

I live in MI and I am on my second year beginning beekeeping. I am 4th generation on my Dads farm where I have lived most of my life. Beekeeping is what I love the most.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Kate to an excellent resource. Glad you're here.


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

I am down in Niles. I am a beginner too; this is my third year.

Let me know if I can ever be of help.


----------

